# Twins!



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Our first time momma had twins this morning. A beautiful silver dapple/marble buckling & a black with white forehead doeling!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

His colors are beautiful


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So beautiful! Of course it's always the bucklings that are the most colorful. (rofl)


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

I know. When I was walking up I was praying it was a doeling. But NOPE! We’ve had 5 bucklings & 1 doeling so far this kissing season


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you plan on keeping him?

Last year we had 8 bucklings, 1 doeling. This year it's been 8 bucklings and 2 doelings (not including one doe we sold heavy bred, she ended up having triplet bucklings). We have one more doe left to kid. 
I am really in need of a doeling year.  It's gotten so bad that I am shocked when I check the sex and find that it's a doeling! (rofl)


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

No we will sell him. Our neighbor raises boers as wells & May be interested in a trade he is 75% so he won’t be registered but it’ll bring some colors in her herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Bucklings name is Titan doeling is gala (she has an apple shaped spot on her forehead


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Adorable babies and cute names.
Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am with everyone else, I like his colors. Why not Granny Smith?


----------



## xjking (Mar 15, 2019)

remarkable colors and beautiful kids, congrats


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Twins AGAIN!! Doeling Twins! Aspen is the spotted & Juliet is the red one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

We have 4 more mommas due, can’t wait to see the colors


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

this is dad sporting his dad bod


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ahhhdorable.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

& again! Boy girl twins. Boy is the darker one
View attachment 151743


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the coloring!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty kids - congrats!


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank y’all! We have 2 more due for sure 1 more we aren’t sure is bred


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...You've got some gorgeous colors going on with your kids!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I love your colors! Congratulations!


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank y’all! I love them all. I want to keep them all.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

both babies with momma


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goats.galore said:


> View attachment 151773
> both babies with momma


Beautiful!!
I downloaded picture to show my wife. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. Absolutely gorgeous .


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Beautiful!!
> I downloaded picture to show my wife. I hope you don't mind.


Oh no that's fine.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

I never thought we’d be getting these colors they’re amazing. Hard part will be to sell them. But that’s the name of the game right


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It sure would be hard to sell them, unless you have the ability to create more!lol


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

We have the daddy & mommas still


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing markings.


----------

